# Fun Rabbit Shoot



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Got together with a few of the forum members Kerry, Clint and Jason (you figure out their forum names). And chased a few rabbits around (and around). Didn't kill hundreds. But great fun. My best attempt at taking the Jack Rabbit was by stepping into their hole and trying to break their little necks (or mine  ). Had a great time guys lets do it again. Al.

Ps. Thanks Pro for the Nut Bread. You are quite the baker. Next time come on along.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

No evidence from this group. Secret spot. Secret guns. And secret Nut Bread. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## luckystrike (Oct 8, 2007)

You guys crack me up! It was fun, I had a good time. Al, next time try not to get so frustrated, no matter how much you try, you're not going to get your foot deep enough in that hole to stomp em


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

And next time slippers although comfortable, might not be the shoe of choice for rabbit hunting in the mud and snow.


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

How dare you not have pics. You should know better. Rabbits can be a lot of fun and fast action at times. I know a few spots that would keep you shooting.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Hey REB. Good to see you here. Shhhhhhhhhhhhh. Don't tell anyone of "the secret spot" :lol:


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Al Hansen said:


> Ps. Thanks Pro for the Nut Bread. You are quite the baker. Next time come on along.


What do ya mean?...That nut bread was *mine !!* :x ....it had nothing to do with Pro..!!

I think next time I may go elsewhere....I couldn't see over all those tree's and my damned pistol kept dragging in the mud... 

I did have a good time with good company !! Reb....you're next ! When are we going?


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

.45 said:


> I couldn't see over all those tree's


He's refering to the sagebrush.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

> Ps. Thanks Pro for the Nut Bread. You are quite the baker. Next time come on along.


Not "nut bread", it was banana bread. :roll:

I would have GLADLY gone along today, but the invite was NEVER made. :evil:

Having Jason as your guide is like asking Elmo for music lessons. :?


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

proutdoors said:


> I would have GLADLY gone along today, but the invite was NEVER made. :evil:


Good going fixed blade !!!!! :roll: .......I told you we were all in trouble... :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

I figured it was you guys not wanting to be SHOWED UP! :twisted: 8)


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

To be honest Pro we said half way threw the hunt we should have invited pro. Only it didn't occur to us, probably because you're anti firearm.  It was alot of fun we should do it again and next time you should join us with your Hoyt. :mrgreen:


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Yea, just hold a few inches higher for that 150-300 yard shot . :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

proutdoors said:


> Not "nut bread", it was banana bread. :roll:


It was handed to me by a very special and nice person.....not *you* Pro !!!! :mrgreen:


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

.45 said:


> proutdoors said:
> 
> 
> > Not "nut bread", it was banana bread. :roll:
> ...


True, I married up for sure. I am a very lucky man to have such a wonderful bride. 8)

I do own a scattergun, and I have shot many a 'wabbit' with my Hoyt. :mrgreen:


----------



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

Glad you got out!


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

fatbass said:


> So, .45, where was pro when you were gettin his wife's "banana bread". :shock:


Fatbass...I learned 4 things when I met *Pro...*

1. He 'may' actually have a 'real' job... :shock:

2. He 'may' actually know what an elk looks like.... :shock:

3. You 'do' need a good *Chevy* 4wd to get up the looooooong driveway to his house.. :shock:

4. I forgot the 4th.. :?


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

.45 said:


> fatbass said:
> 
> 
> > So, .45, where was pro when you were gettin his wife's "banana bread". :shock:
> ...


The 4th is I have a mean ass dog! :x


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Oh Yeah !!! That *dog !!*

Don't you hafta have a special license or something to own an animal that mean ??

I would rate the 'meanness' of your dog right along with the guy in this picture... :shock:

But maybe your dog is just a little 'meaner'... _(O)_


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

-)O(- -)O(- -)O(- -)O(- -)O(- -)O(- -)O(- -)O(- -)O(- _/O _/O _/O


----------

